
Money Is Losing Its Meaning - lordmax
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/money-losing-meaning-100023306.html
======
projektfu
Money as a medium of record and a lubricant for trade has kept its same
meaning. Money as a store of absolute value has been a failure for at least
1000 years.

~~~
avmich
"The three main functions of a currency are as a unit of account, a medium of
exchange and a store of value." What does it mean? How does it makes sense to
treat e.g. the two last properties (that money is passed between people and
that money symbolizes value) separately?

------
Gunax
The conspiracy theorists are going to come out hard for this article.

